# Weedeater Line problems



## demagogue (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a WeedEater Ultralight or something like that; Small, curved shaft, not really important, as it's not an engine problem. My problem is that the bump head doesn't work. The line will cut off every so often, on it's own, and not feed anymore, but when I bump the damn thing, it doesn't want to cut or feed. Does anyone know what's causing this?


----------



## jaybird62 (Sep 28, 2006)

carefully take the head apart. check to make sure the line is spooled correcly. also clean out any debris that may have accumulated inside it. check the spring to be sure it is not collapsed. sound like it is stuck in the feed position :wave:


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

I like to get the larger it lasts longer!!


----------



## jaybird62 (Sep 28, 2006)

you have to be aware that when you use an aftermarket part such as a trimmer attachment that your machine has enough power to handle it. i've seen it happen. :wave:


----------

